# Mako shark navarre pier 3/6/16



## Skiff "N"

Wow that's some good eating. does anybody know of any catches like this before in the area?


----------



## Skiff "N"

A better picture


----------



## John B.

Happens several times a year.


----------



## stc1993

That's a big one.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I didn't think that they would let you catch or land a shark from the pier anymore. Nice one though !


----------



## Kenton

GROUPERKING said:


> I didn't think that they would let you catch or land a shark from the pier anymore. Nice one though !


He hooked it on a 6500 and cigar minnow, didnt know it was a Mako until they gaffed it and hauled it over the side of the pier. Thought they had a world record cobia....:whistling:


----------



## BananaTom

As found on Facebook


----------



## jaster

^^ that looks like the one from last year??


----------



## John B.

jaster said:


> ^^ that looks like the one from last year??


Agreed.


----------



## BananaTom

jaster said:


> ^^ that looks like the one from last year??


You might be right, it just popped on Facebook, I thought is was the one from this weekend. I saw several pics of them measuring it on the pier, taken by Ryan.


----------



## cody&ryand

If I am not mistaken navarre is the only pier you can shark fish from. Is that correct?


----------



## Sunshine17

Yes, and I also believe it has to be after dark or after a certain time if I am correct. Not 100% sure but I think I remember something along those lines.


----------



## cody&ryand

Sunshine17 said:


> Yes, and I also believe it has to be after dark or after a certain time if I am correct. Not 100% sure but I think I remember something along those lines.


Have not heard about the certain times for shark fishing but I also very rarely pier fish


----------



## Muygrande66

Pretty sure the one last year was quite a bit bigger. But I've been wrong before


----------



## Redfish

Ummmmm Photoshop Job!!! yea Like They pulled That over the Rail!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## John B.

Redfish said:


> Ummmmm Photoshop Job!!! yea Like They pulled That over the Rail!!!!:001_huh:


10 footer is only about 250lbs... no problem.


----------



## reelthrill

Redfish said:


> Ummmmm Photoshop Job!!! yea Like They pulled That over the Rail!!!!:001_huh:


Way back in the day, we pulled some giants over the rail. Heavy rope and around 10 guys! Roddy Pate's 14.5 hammerhead was the biggest I can ever remember us roping but we did not try and pull him over the rail. Took him to shore and then hung him from the pier.


----------



## The Pitt

The mako hanging from the wrecker is last years pic.


----------



## CrackerACracker

what do they do about HMS fish taken from shore?


----------



## John B.

CrackerACracker said:


> what do they do about HMS fish taken from shore?


Hms permit is only needed in federal waters.


----------



## 706Z

Not that big or uncommon this time of year;now ,the 1250# one was REAL!


----------



## TNshark

The big shortfin mako from last year was walked down the pier, landed on the beach. You can shark fish from Navarre pier from the time it opens till it closes. No hms permit needed for state waters.


----------



## Chris V

John B. said:


> 10 footer is only about 250lbs... no problem.


John, a 10ft mako is more than 250lbs dude


----------



## John B.

Chris V said:


> John, a 10ft mako is more than 250lbs dude


Ok, 350-400...


----------



## Chris V

John B. said:


> Ok, 350-400...


Dude, 352-404 easy......


----------



## kingfish501

We brought big sharks over the rail at the old Dan Russell pier by using a head rope and a tail rope.


----------



## stc1993

706Z said:


> Not that big or uncommon this time of year;now ,the 1250# one was REAL!


That's a big one.


----------



## KingCrab

What's the point? Why kill It? Taste like crap. Its a macho thing I guess. Ps,,, They eat our worst sea Democratic enemy. Anyone? :001_huh:


----------



## stc1993

KingCrab said:


> What's the point? Why kill It? Taste like crap. Its a macho thing I guess. Ps,,, They eat our worst sea Democratic enemy. Anyone? :001_huh:


I always let em go. No sense in killing them.


----------



## Chris V

I've caught four Makos in my life. Have yet to kill one, but would love to grease a lil 5-6 footer.


----------



## JoeZ

KingCrab said:


> What's the point? Why kill It? Taste like crap. Its a macho thing I guess. Ps,,, They eat our worst sea Democratic enemy. Anyone? :001_huh:


You're wrong. They taste great if handled the right way.


----------



## Dunt

I don't think I could kill something that magnificent.


----------



## Chris V

Dunt said:


> I don't think I could kill something that magnificent.


That's why I have yet to kill one. When you see one up close and how badass it is and how good it is at what it does, it just doesn't feel right taking such a cool thing out of the ecosystem.


----------



## Timnavarre

actully mako is one of the few that has a swim bladder the others they unirate threw there skin so it is alot of prep to cook a smaller shark like black tip 
you can fish for shark anyt time on the pier there are hundreds caught every year off that pier most;y tagged and released every once and a while they do keep one for dinner the mako in the photo was from last year the one caught this year was pulled over the rail at the end it was 10'' 1'


----------



## Chris V

A swim bladder is used to control buoyancy, not body waste. A mako shark does not possess a swim bladder or a typical bladder/urinary system. The mako, along with all other species of mackerel sharks (family _lamnidae_) and the family _Alopiidae_ (Threshers) excrete their waste through their digestive tract VS absorbing it into their bloodstream and flesh and ultimately through their skin like others shark species.


----------



## stc1993

You a scientist too?


----------



## Dunt

Makos don't have a swim bladder.


----------



## WhyMe

Who needs a stinkin Bladder?
Whyme


----------



## KingCrab

WhyMe said:


> Who needs a stinkin Bladder?
> Whyme


We do !


----------

